# Looking for subs for commercial lots in central CT



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

We have several locations that we are looking to sun out. Looking for 1-2 trucks for large commercial properties. We will take care of the salting. Please email or call for more information.

[email protected]
860-467-3107


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

where are the accounts? i have 1 truck left over.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Windsor


----------



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

if you still need help I'm in Simsbury I'm usually done with my accounts in about 3-4 hours


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a commercial property available in Middletown.


----------

